# How To Shoot The Hammer Hunter Catapult (or Any Other Hammer Grip Catapult)



## Sheffield Catapults (Aug 3, 2012)

Here is a simple guide to avoid getting fork hits with our Hammer Hunter Catapults:

Ensure your arm and hand are parallel with each other as seen here:










Your fork tips should look like this:










If your you are holding the catapult incorrectly it may look like this:










Or this:










Holding the catapult incorrectly will increase your chance of a fork hit. You will also notice accuracy problems.

This is how you should be holding your catapult:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Hammer Time!!









I've been shooting hammer-grip alot since I hurt my thumb last month. It works great and I am equally accurate shooting that way with a catty that is designed for it.
Good tips!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

When you're starting, you should start with large targets, such as this wall at point blank range, then move onto smaller targets like the broad side of a barn.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

You know Jim, I've got a couple of videos that are a couple of years old now, from when I first made a Hammer hunter type design you could use if you'd like... I find the Hammer style slingshots to be overall more accurate than the smaller more pocketable designs but of course all day carry in your back pocket isn't really a viable option with the big shooters though.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks Bill, I am hoping to get some video's made up soon, I'm just struggling for spare time at the moment.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

All Buns Glazing said:


> When you're starting, you should start with large targets, such as this wall at point blank range, then move onto smaller targets like the broad side of a barn.


.
.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

i shoot my hammer braced and hammer gripped








kinda defeats the objective of a HAMMER hunter lol


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

good tutorial.


----------

